# Tina Mauko - Anna Ahmatova



## Minor

Hey guys ... love your posts, I found many many great music! I randomly bumbed into this artist's work on youtube. I really liked the cantata although it's not recorded at best quality. Maybe some of you know this Tina? Anyway, hope you like it as much as I do ...  best, Mirel


----------

